
Company gives every employee $100K bonus - MarlonPro
http://www.11alive.com/story/life/2015/12/11/company-gives-every-employee-100k-bonus/77166540/
======
tired_man
That's much nicer than the zero bonus news and "consolidation of working
groups" news that my company announced.

Translated, they've got stuck something in the wringer. Time to start looking.
It's always rough being in a company when it starts that swirl down the drain.

